# Liriano is the man!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

He's looking like he's back to his old form of years back - with an ERA under 1 he's turning out to be one of the elite's in MLB!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah.....he was throwing all of his pitches for strikes.That slider sure has a lot of hitters shaking their heads as they walk back to the dugout.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I for one never thought he would regain the stuff he had in 2006, he is looking pretty solid for #5 starter,,,  ,,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

After watching Baker the last 2 times he was on the mound.....Liriano is the new number 1 starter.


----------

